# Default constructor cannot handle exception type



## pro2 (29. Okt 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe mich in den letzten Tagen etwas mit folgender API beschäftigt: https://github.com/chalverson/wowjavaapi 
Diese erlaubt die Kommunikation bzw. Implementierung von WoW Gegenständen/Charakteren aus dem Armory, allerdings an dieser Stelle auch nicht weiter relevant. 

Dort wird ja z.B. auch das einfache Beispiel 


```
CharacterDao dao = new CharacterDao(); // Defaults to US Region
Character borvoh = dao.getCharacter("Duskwood", "Borvoh");
```

gegeben, was bei mir aber schon zu folgender Fehlermeldung führt:


```
Default constructor cannot handle exception type WowApiException thrown by implicit super constructor. Must define an explicit constructor
```

Ich habe allerdings keine Idee, was an dieser Stelle zu tun ist. Auch das googlen hat mir nicht wirklich weiter geholfen. Der ganze Code der API findet sich unter oben stehendem Link.

Vielen Dank für Hilfe!


----------



## JCODA (29. Okt 2011)

Versuch mal:


```
try{
     CharacterDao dao = new CharacterDao(); // Defaults to US Region
     Character borvoh = dao.getCharacter("Duskwood", "Borvoh");
}catch(WowApiException e){
     e.printStackTrace();
}
```


----------



## pro2 (29. Okt 2011)

JCODA hat gesagt.:


> Versuch mal:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



Danke! Es funktioniert.. hatte ähnliches probiert aber an ganz anderen Stellen angesetzt, dabei war es ja doch.. so einfach ;-)

edit: Noch eine Frage.. da ich ja dann damit arbeiten will, geht das ja schlecht, wenn ich sie erst im try{} Block erstelle. Also hab ich folgendes versucht:


```
CharacterDao dao = new CharacterDao();
	Character name;
	try{
		name = dao.getCharacter(Region.EU, "name", "name");
	} catch (WowApiException e){
		e.printStackTrace();
	}
```

Jetzt das Problem: An dieser Stelle meldet er er 
	
	
	
	





```
Syntax error on token ";", { expected after this token
```
 in der Zeile 
	
	
	
	





```
Character name;
```
. Nur warum? Wo fehlt ihm das { und weshalb?


----------



## JCODA (29. Okt 2011)

Also der gepostete Code sieht auf den ersten syntaktischen Blick fehlerfrei aus, jedoch solltest du bei der Charakter-Klasse den vollständigen Pfad angeben, vielleicht denkt eclipse du möchtest einen Buchstaben(Charakter) erstellen. 

Poste mal die gesamte Klasse (wenn sie nicht zulang ist, falls doch ein KSKB ), vielleicht liegt da sonst noch was im argen.


----------



## pro2 (29. Okt 2011)

JCODA hat gesagt.:


> Also der gepostete Code sieht auf den ersten syntaktischen Blick fehlerfrei aus, jedoch solltest du bei der Charakter-Klasse den vollständigen Pfad angeben, vielleicht denkt eclipse du möchtest einen Buchstaben(Charakter) erstellen.
> 
> Poste mal die gesamte Klasse (wenn sie nicht zulang ist, falls doch ein KSKB ), vielleicht liegt da sonst noch was im argen.



Mehr oder weniger ist das der gesamte Inhalt der Klasse, ist nur n kleiner Test. Ich habe die Character Klasse schon spezifisch implementiert, außerdem auch 
	
	
	
	





```
xxx.xxx.xxx.Character name;
```
 probiert, der Fehler bleibt.


----------



## bygones (30. Okt 2011)

pro2 hat gesagt.:


> Mehr oder weniger ist das der gesamte Inhalt der Klasse, ist nur n kleiner Test. Ich habe die Character Klasse schon spezifisch implementiert, außerdem auch
> 
> 
> 
> ...



du brauchst nix spezifisch zu implementieren... vermutlich ist dennoch ein syntaktischer fehler vorher in deinem code und es scheint als ob der fehler erst da sei


----------



## jgh (30. Okt 2011)

entweder hast du den try-catch Block einfach in die Klasse und außerhalb von (der main-) Methoden geschrieben...aber das ist sinnfrei zu raten, poste die gesamte Klasse und man kann dir sicherlich helfen.


----------

